# La ultima version portage no me da soporte EAPI 2

## Jentu

Hola buenas, soy un usuario de Debian que ha decidido cambiar a gentoo y veo que el tema es algo diferente. El asunto es que estoy instalando el sistema y siguiendo el manual de instalación pero cuando me propuse instalar el paquete metalog me dice que estan las dependencias enmascaradas por EAPI 2 y que el actual portage no soporta nada que no sea EAPI 1. He actualizado el sistema y el portage es el ultimo de los repositorios. ¿ Como puede decirme que tengo que actualizarlo ? ¿ Hay alguna otra cosa que le afecta para decirme eso ?

Muchas gracias por la yuda que me puedan facilitar, un saludo.

----------

## tomk

Movido de Portage & Programming a Spanish.

----------

## codestation

Pues es extraño, no será que estas utilizando un stage3 muy antiguo para la instalación? de todas formas cual es tu versión de portage? o mejor aún la salida de emerge --info

----------

## Jentu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No he podido estar operativo hasta hoy por eso no envié mas info, escribiendo la pregunta por si fuese algo estupido que no se.
> 
> Esto es lo que me saca cuando quiero instalar metalog:
> ...

 

```

ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

```

----------

## Jentu

Creo que es lo mas relevante. Tengo un amd64 de doble nucleo.

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc_linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=Athlon64 -02 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march -02 -pipe"

DISTDIR=

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo rsync://ftp.udc.es/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-W1 ,-01"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

----------

